# dnsmasq v2.66 segfault with --conntrack option [SOLVED]

## Tender

Hello,

may be the same problem described here and fixed in v2.67

http://lists.thekelleys.org.uk/pipermail/dnsmasq-discuss/2013q2/007078.html

When v2.67 will be available as ~arch ?

ThanksLast edited by Tender on Sun Oct 27, 2013 7:11 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## broken_chaos

dnsmasq-2.67 hasn't been released upstream. It'll be added to ~arch sometime after that release happens.

----------

## Tender

 *broken_chaos wrote:*   

> dnsmasq-2.67 hasn't been released upstream. It'll be added to ~arch sometime after that release happens.

 

dnsmasq-2.67 reached ~arch yesterday , the segfault does not happen anymore, thanks to mantainers and upstream devs

----------

## 666threesixes666

dns masq behaves strangely for me when i disconnect from a network manager wifi network and reconnect it goes down and stays down for some reason.  i'm using dns only wiki entry.

----------

